# Raleigh Lenton Marque III, 1950



## juvela (Sep 2, 2019)

-----
















Cool old Raleigh

Cranks a bit out of registration.   


-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 2, 2019)

That is awesome!


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyone ever see one like that before?


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Sep 5, 2019)

Quite nice. As a small aside, took a new Indian roadster, changed hubs, brake pads etc to U.K Sturmey, Fibrax etc. I willed that thing to be as good as a Raleigh, gave up when the frame flexed too much for my liking, flogged it as a pretty piece.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 6, 2019)

I tracked down the owner, S D bikes, in Rhodes town, to see what else he may have. He said that this one is for sale for 1,000 euros. Just passing it on, l have no affiliation with him. A couple more views.


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Sep 6, 2019)

A fine bit of art.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 8, 2019)

You see many of these twin top-tube models in Greece, often with custom paint; don't know if they have anything to do with the British headbadges they often sport. They do look very Indian or Chinese in origin.


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 8, 2019)

Very cool Raleigh for sure, I have never seen anything like this before from Raleigh.


----------



## dweenk (Sep 21, 2019)

It looks like Indian market to me, but what do I know.


----------



## juvela (Sep 21, 2019)

-----

Wonder if cutout in lamp bracket could be a clue.

It appears to be both irregular and non-representational.

Has anyone viewed such previously?

Perhaps the maker had need of a piece of steel in that shape and did a die to cut it from lamp brackets...

Or may look that way simply because of being poorly done...

-----


----------



## billygoat! (Sep 21, 2019)

For such a conservative company, this is a revelation. If the Beatles were crossing Abbey Road on bicycles, they would have chosen this model
One has to wonder who would have suggested such a "mod" paint scheme. What a great piece of history. Enjoyed viewing it.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 22, 2019)

As I said before, there's a guy in Greece makes these with this style of custom paint.
Many of the models he uses are identical to this and branded "Bismarck ".
None of them have never been anywhere near Nottingham!


----------

